# "Gotham" on Fox TV



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

_*Did anyone get a chance to watch the new series on Fox TV called "Gotham"? Pretty good story like I have to say. Comes on right before Sleepy Hollow on Monday nights at 8pm.

The storyline is set before the time of Batman in Gotham. It introduces us to the characters (villains) at the beginning of their time as they become who they are today. People like The Penguin, The Riddler, Cat Woman, and many others.

We again see the killings of Bruce Wayne's parents again in the alley after seeing a movie. Bruce Wayne as a young kid seeing his parents die, and the introduction of Detective Gordan, not yet the commissioner.

The story is well written and the actors are playing their parts to the hilt! If you haven't seen it yet, please do because it's a show you will love after watching it! :jol:
*_


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

Yes. I like it. I'm a bit curious how the pre-villains go so bad.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

It's a good start. I'll be watching.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

So far, so good.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

I'm looking forward to seeing if it stays true to the storylines it has established.


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

BioHazardCustoms said:


> I'm looking forward to seeing if it stays true to the storylines it has established.


_*From everything I've read and seen on TV, the writers are really going to stay true to the characters as much as possible. They are also going to explore some of the lesser known characters in the show as well. Ones that haven't been explained to well or often in the comic books.

I really think it's going to be a really great show to watch, as long as Fox decides to leave it alone and develop. They have a tendency to be quick on the gun if viewership is not what they expect it to be. *_


----------

